# TCA Auction Sunday



## DiscusD (Jan 24, 2005)

April 19, 2009: TCA Spring Auction

Hilton Garden Inn DFW South
2001 Valley View Lane, Irving, Texas 75061
(972) 313-2800

EVERYONE IS WELCOME.

You Do Not Have to Be a TCA Member to Attend.

Now is the time to obtain some great fish you won’t find in very many stores, including cichlids, plecos, catfish and livebearers. TCA will also be auctioning new and used tanks and filters, as well as rocks, wood, plants and anything else related to fishkeeping.

A silent auction will be held to sell all donated items. All plants will be sold in the silent auction, but will not be donations. Regular seller split will apply to plants.

Seller split is 75% to the seller for items selling for less than $30.00 and 80% for items selling for over $30.00.

Registration opens 10:00 am; Auction begins at 11:00 am

For further information contact Kathy Stearns at (817) 991-2199


----------

